# Bluetooth not working Windows 8.1



## satori (May 21, 2008)

HiI have aNew Asus R505Cb laptop.
I upgraded to Windows 8.1straight away and bluetooth is not working.
Drivers have been updated to latest and still no joy.
Cannot open Bluetooth settings either.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

click on the device manager link displayed in the upper left hand corner it will show the hosts hardware. close to the top will be the Bluetooth adapter which will hare a + next to it (if it is installed) can you post this.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As Jim suggested, go to the Device Manager. You should have a Blue Tooth Icon there as well as in the Control Panel, if there are any yellow flags or Blue Tooth is not listed Go to the Asus Driver page and download the Blue Tooth driver: ASUS Service | North America


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

Ok thanks

Herre is a screenshot with hidden items shown also.
Driver is latest from asus support website.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry for the late response. It appears your Bluetooth software and device drivers haven not installed correctly. You should see the Bluetooth adaptor under 'Bluetooth', but not the subsets of functionality under them. So, the "Headset audio gateway service" and "Intel Cetrino Wireless Adaptor" should appear under sound and Network host categories respectively. I don't even see a Bluetooth radio/device listed, just the Bluetooth facilities.

I don't know why this has happened, but clearly this is part, if not the complete cause of your issue.

When doing a new build I always recommend installing the hardware drivers first and particularly the chipset drivers before anything else. Upgrades are a little more trouble but something has gone wrong... sometimes stuff just happens. Disable the Bluetooth from BIOS then COMPLETELY uninstall all the Bluetooth software. Download the latest Bluetooth driver software etc (though I believe you have already done this). 

You will need to reinstall the Bluetooth adaptor and software. Some devices are very particular about the order in which this is done. Some will say plug-in/enable the adaptor before installing, some (most I have encountered) will say load software first. The results can vary from making no difference at all to being almost disastrous and require a restore/rebuild to fix the issue. If you have documentation check but at any rate, I advise you create a windows restore point. Run the Bluetooth software installation then reboot and enable the Bluetooth radio from BIOS.


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Jimscreechy
i will give this a try.
As far as i know the bluetooth radio is combined with the Wireless radio device,which sounds like trouble to start with.
How do I go abou tdissabling the bluetooth from the Bios?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*, look for Blue Tooth, and if it is enabled, using your Enter key and your arrow key, *Disable* it. _Save and Exit_. After restarting, Go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the Programs and Features uninstall all of the Blue Tooth software. Restart computer. Boot back to the Bios and *Enable* Blue Tooth, _Save and Exit_, After restarting go to the Asus link in post # 3 and download the Blue Tooth software again and see if that fixes it.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

The Bluetooth radio and the Wireless are usually physically different hardware devices, but are normally (by default) enabled by the same switch/keyboard combo on your laptop. If you go into the BIOS, somewhere in the hardware/system configuration you will usually find a setting that will say "control Bluetooth with wireless switch" or something along those lines, but it is ok to just leave this alone if it works for you. We are not trying to change how we control the Bluetooth device, we are trying to turn it off in hardware. 'Usually' the switch doesn't actually remove or 'disconnect' it from the hardware, which is what we want to do here, the switch just turns the device off while it remains recognised by the hardware so will still appear in the device manager. So, leave how the Bluetooth is controlled ie by the switch, but disable Bluetooth. 

However! If you Bluetooth and wireless ARE in the same device, (I've not come across this but I'm not say this is never the case.) then just disable this device in BIOS. 

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

Ok...
Cannot even find Intedrated peripherals in bios.
Am i right in thinking it should be under advanced tab?


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

Ok HAve done as suggested 
Dissabled Bluetooth in bios (eventually)
uninstalled and manually reinstalled bluetooth driver software from asus.
Ended up looking exactly the same...
Tried again but this time updated driver through device manager.
looks a bit better but all the other stuff, headset gateway service etc are still there if I show hidden devices.
Bluetooth still not working.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

This definitely sounds driver related. You have said you updated to the latest drivers, were these from the Manufacturer website or was this done via Windows update or some other update manager?


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

I tried both.
Loaded driver from Asus Website
And tried through Windows Device manager.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't see who the manufacturer of your Bluetooth radio is unfortunately. But you could try reverting to an earlier incarnation of the driver and see if this helps. Or see if you can get a later driver at the manufacturers website. Also, it is always a good idea to try the Asus support or forum as they may have encountered this issue previously and know a fix for it.


----------

